# Highstrung



## Curious (Sep 26, 2015)

I am coping with being high strung and have no idea on how to cure or understand it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. high strung 

---------- Post Merged at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:30 PM ----------

I now understand I am High Strung and have Add. I have no idea on how to live with them. I am seventy two. Any help will be greatly appreciated. highstrung


----------



## Retired (Sep 26, 2015)

> I am High Strung and have Add........I have no idea on how to live with them.



Do you struggle with ADD symptoms such as disorganization, lack of focus, poor time management, career hurdles, or relationship problems? 

Adult ADD and ADHD are more common than previously thought, but not recognized and hardly ever treated in people of our generation.

The links I provided are all Additude Magazine articles, dealing with adult ADHD issues.

Have a look through those, and follow the various links in each of the articles that interest you.

Additude is one of the most informative sites for ADD'ers that I have found.

Would you elaborate a little on exactly what symptoms tend to interfere with your life?


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi highstrung   were you just recently diagnosed with ADD  and if so are you on medication for it.
Just want to welcome you to forum as well.


----------



## Curious (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for having me. I have been this way all my life and I just woke up to the fact I have these two handicaps. My wife and by my doctor both saw it. I refused to accept there advice until now. I am a senior citizen and overwhelmed plus beside myself because of it. I fly off the handle at certain times because of other peoples actions like when driving to fast and sitting on my bumper to pass me plus other circumstances. At this late age seventy two can I be helped? High Strung


----------



## Curious (Sep 26, 2015)

*Being High Strung and with Add.*

All my life I have had low self esteem and Add and did not know it until now. My parents were alcoholics and I blamed my self when in my teenage years. I have been a loner all my life. I will find help immediately, but my age of seventy two haunts me because of depression and I didn't want to know until now I had these two handicaps. Any advice will be well appreciated. High Strung with ADD


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 26, 2015)

It's never too late to seek help, highstrung. Perhaps your family doctor would be a good starting point.


----------



## Retired (Sep 26, 2015)

> At this late age seventy two can I be helped?



Absolutely, as long as you want to be helped.  We can all modify our behavior to improve our quality of life at any age.



> I refused to accept there advice until now.



You have made the first and most important step by accepting you need help.  The next step would be to locate a therapist who can provide you with strategies to learn skills to deal with situations that cause problems.

It's not heavy duty stuff, Highstrung, but may require some work on your part to learn some modified behaviors.

Is there a psychologist you might be able to consult?


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 26, 2015)

It does not matter what age one is highstrung  with mental illness  all can be helped  with therapy meds your choice in what way you decide to get help
The first step is calling your doctor and talking to him or her about what is in your best interest to help you    NEVER too late ok to reach out and get support.


----------



## Curious (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you. I did not undersand how stubborn  I was until now. High strung


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't think you are stubborn highstrung  just not seeing clearly that all and with support from you family and doctor  and the forum perhaps you will understand more of your diagnosis and the treatment that can help you


----------



## Retired (Sep 27, 2015)

forgetmenot said:


> I don't think you are stubborn highstrung  just not seeing clearly that all and with support from you family and doctor  and the forum perhaps you will understand more of your diagnosis and the treatment that can help you



Exactly!  If indeed the diagnosis is adult ADD, then with a bit of therapy, insight can be gained to understand how the ADD brain processes information and executes tasks, thereby potentially lessening feelings of guilt, frustration, shame etc.

It's not a case of being wrong or bad, but rather being different, with some very special qualities and skills.

See The neurochemistry of ADHD | explaining your brain | Additude


----------



## Curious (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone know what creates High Strung and Add? My childhood wasn't the best time for me. Is it possible to take ones home problems as a child into adult life and why? High Strung


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2015)

High strung is a colloquial term without a precise meaning. What does it mean to you? What traits or behaviors do you call high strung?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Sep 27, 2015)

Highstrung,

You have not provided much information about your symptoms and behaviors nor the situations and circumstances that trigger the reactions that cause you difficulty, in order to get constructive suggestions.

Are you currently receiving any form of treatment or therapy for any of your diagnoses?

Have you looked at the Additude links provided earlier, and did any of those articles sound familiar?



> I fly off the handle at certain times



Any other situations besides while driving in the car?  What happens in these situations....hollering, melt downs, violent reactions?  Do you feel remorse after these reactions?


----------



## Curious (Sep 27, 2015)

*Low Self Esteem*

I am wondering if something in my childhood had done this to me? Both my parents were alcoholics and I blamed that om me. Could I have taken that into my adult life. Can one have Add and low self esteem from childhood into adulthood? Paul


----------



## Curious (Sep 27, 2015)

I allow every small matter rub me the wrong way and I have no shame afterwords. It's like they did wrong and I didn't. Following to close in ones car is dangerous. Facial descriptions also are judge mental to me and etc. Paul

---------- Post Merged at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:23 PM ----------

Yes but I didn't want to believe it, still don't, but have to for my family and friends like you. writer one


----------



## Retired (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Low Self Esteem*



highstrung said:


> I am wondering if something in my childhood had done this to me? Both my parents were alcoholics and I blamed that om me. Could I have taken that into my adult life. Can one have Add and low self esteem from childhood into adulthood? Paul



These questions would probably be best answered in therapy.  

I do believe a lot of our adult perceptions are based on childhood experiences, and the best way to come to terms with these issues are with the help of a qualified therapist.

*A*ttention *D*eficit *D*isorder is not learned, but rather is a neurological disorder that may be genetic.  It is a treatable disorder that requires medical intervention, about which you can gain a lot of insight by following those Additude links provided earlier.

Depending on what your life experiences have been when your ADD symptoms emerged and affected your relationships, your work and your ability to accomplish tasks, your self esteem may well have been adversely affected.

If you have been diagnosed with adult ADD, as has been suggested, your first step, after accepting your diagnosis, would be to consult you family doctor for help.  You may ask for a referral to a local therapist with experience in treating adults with ADD, for therapy, which may be combined with medications indicated for adult ADD.


----------

